# Impossible d'ouvrir une page internet sous iPhone4



## Saevin (20 Août 2012)

Depuis plusieurs jours, mon iPhone n'arrive plus à ouvrir les pages internet. Il se connecte bien à mon réseau wi-fi mais il n'y arrive tout simplement pas. Je ne sais plus quoi faire, j'ai tout essayé ce que le site d'apple suggère, j'ai cherché sur google... quelqu'un a une solution à me proposer ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Salut !

Appuis sur le bouton de veille et le bouton menu en même temps jusqu'a que ton iphone s'éteigne et redémarre, et relâche ensuite


----------



## Saevin (20 Août 2012)

Ce topic est résolu, j'ai réussi à tout réparer tantôt ! Désolé de pas être passé pour le dire plus tôt. C'était une erreur de frappe dans la configuration du routeur qui me bloquait l'accès.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 de quelle erreur s'agit-il STP ?

Merci.


----------



## Saevin (21 Août 2012)

J'avais fait une faute lorsque j'ai entré l'adresse MAC de mon iPhone4. Résultat ça bloquait mon iPhone4.

J'aime bien ce principe, pouvoir choisir qui peut entrer sur ta connexion


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 merci pour ta réponse.

C'est bien de le préciser, car sinon ça laissait à penser que c'était le fait d'avoir mis les bons DNS dans ton ordi qui avait bloqué l'accès à l'iPhone, ce qui n'est pas possible.


----------

